# Africa



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Whoa.

[video=youtube;MLrC7e3vSv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLrC7e3vSv8[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen this before somewhere, great vocals.
Not an easy song to cover.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow. Beautiful version of a beautiful song.

I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;H4RxO0m_tNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4RxO0m_tNM[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Thundermug's what I had in my head when I seen the thread title too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

The guy's whole YouTube channel is excellent.

[video=youtube;qWWU5x5RLbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWWU5x5RLbI[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Here you go...


Weird. Thanks. The youtube brackets usually work from the iPhone. It shows up as a link for me in Forum Runner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if they're using pitch correction, live. The more I listen to it, the more perfect it sounds. Thoughts? Still an amazing performance. And his voice is just perfect for the tune regardless if it's corrected or not.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, we're dating ourselves 

That was a superb performance btw, really tough song to sing.



laristotle said:


> Thundermug's what I had in my head when I seen the thread title too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> [video=youtube;H4RxO0m_tNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4RxO0m_tNM[/video]


Yeah baby!

I saw those guys back when that song came out. I think they opened up for the Stampeders.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I wondered too if they were using some kind of vocalizer of some sort.
I'm not sure if it's pitch correction, or something just to sweeten the vocals.

Still a great cover, yes.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

So that's what Louis C.K.'s been up to.

Seriously though, great cover. And props for the Rush T-shirt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> So that's what Louis C.K.'s been up to.


Yea, I thought the same thing. Utah would be the last place I'd expect him to be hiding out, honing is vocal chops and getting fat.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Serious vocal talent here !!! Wow, was not expecting that.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just checked about 5 Videos on this guy's channel. He's excellent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Intrepid said:


> Just checked about 5 Videos on this guy's channel. He's excellent.


I burned through every thing he had posted the other night. Enjoyed all of it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also checked out other tunes. What an amazing talent. Both of them should not be playing a pizzeria or bars.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I bet they sell a lot of pizzas when those guys are entertaining for the evening.


----------

